# I'M AN AKITA NOW BITCHES



## TDK (Feb 3, 2010)

Name: Tracy Dyson "TDK" Kingston
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: American Akita/Chocolate Labrador Mix
Height: 6'0
Weight: 160 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black face, brown body & tail.
- Markings: White "bandit mask" on face and white fur on chest. 
- Eye color: Hazel
- Other features: None

Behavior and Personality: Just one chill dog. Give him a beer, a blunt, and a good song to bump to and he'll be your best friend til the end. As a street mutt even though he will have his occasional loud and ghetto moments, he's for the most part cool and calm.

Skills: DJing, cooking, and chilling
Weaknesses: Cassettes, Talking too much sometimes, Overcompensation

Likes: 90's Hip Hop, Cassettes, Motorcycles, Liquor, Weed, Parties, and PASTA 
Dislikes: Boredom, Traffic, CD's, Vegetables, and Lame Music (Country, Music that only has people yelling for 3 minutes) 
Clothing: Black baseball hat and purple hoodie
Profession: Cab Driver
Personal quote: "No pants... No problems!"

Favorite food: Pasta, Fried Chicken.
Favorite drink: Pepsi, Vodka
Favorite location: The City
Favorite color: Midnight Blue

Least liked food: Vegetables 
Least liked drink: Flavored Water
Least liked location: The Suburbs 
Orientation: Gay

Reference Sheet:


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

BUT BUT WEASELS


----------



## TDK (Feb 3, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> BUT BUT WEASELS



WEASELS ARE DEAD TO ME


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

BUT BUT YOU WERE MY WEASEL BUDDY


----------



## TDK (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll just have my akita fursona wear a weasel fursuit and call it day.


----------

